# Format de vidéo pour ipod classic et itouch



## fandipod (28 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Quelle est la taille optimale de l'image lors d'un réencodage au format ipod pour ipod touche et ipod classic.

Bonne fin de soirée à tous et merci de le répondre par avance. @+


----------



## JulienRkt (29 Juin 2008)

Salut, 
Tu veux réencoder tes vidéos via quel logiciel ?
iTunes ou un autre logiciel spécialisé ?

Via iTunes tu peux le faire par simple clic droit (Windows), et "Convertir la sélection pour iPod" dans le menu contextuel qui s'ouvre


----------



## fandipod (30 Juin 2008)

j'encode mes vidéos sur free vidéo converter mais on me ditdechoisir plusieurs taille comme 4:3 ou11:9!! Lequel choisir?  Merci de me tenir au courant.


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Juin 2008)

Ah je pense que le mode auto marche très bien 
Il doit y en avoir un je pense non ?


----------



## fandipod (30 Juin 2008)

Oui, mais tu vois quand je regarde ensuite mes vidéos sur mon ipod les personnages sont déformés!!! Et je cherche le bon format pour éviter cette déformation !!!


----------



## Gwen (30 Juin 2008)

Peut être que justement le fait qu'il s'appelle, Free video converter, free voulant dire gratuit, il ne possède pas les options pour justement encoder correctement dans tous les formats d'écran existant comme certains logiciel payants.


----------



## JulienRkt (30 Juin 2008)

Écoutes, si tu as une petite vidéo pas trop longue, tu peux essayer les différents réglages.
Moi je n'utilise pas de logiciel pour réencoder mis à part iTunes (gros fleimar, et puis Windows est assez instable comme ça ), mais je pense que prendre un peu de temps pour tester les différents réglages ne peux qu'être bénéfique . Et puis tu vas apprendre des trucs qui te servirons à coup sur un autre jour...


----------



## fandipod (1 Juillet 2008)

Oui tu as raison Julien, mais gwen je suis pas d'accord avec toi ce logiciel est très complet et très performant. J'essayerais plus tard pendant mon séjour à l'hôpital. Merci de votre gentillesse je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## fandipod (5 Juillet 2008)

Alors donne moi le lien pour le télécharger car moi je trouve pas !!! Stp merci!!!!!


----------

